# Exotic, Super Hot Chiles



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

If you like peppers or gardening while you wait for your hunt in the fall, I have just the thing for you!

I have at least one of ,

Red Ghost

White Ghost

Sugar Rush Red

Sugar Rush Cream

Red Maruga

Mustard Maruga

Lava Scorpion

Naglah

Naglah Beast

Genghis Khan Brain

Red Habenero

Scotch Bonnet

Lemon Drop

Thunder mtn. Longhorn

These have been started in a soil less mix then transplanted into a premium made mix with mycorrizae, volcanic rock dust, worm castings, dirt and peat moss.

They have very healthy root systems.

Super hot, exotic and jalepeño type heats and flavors.

They are six to ten inches tall.

Add fruity and spicy notes to your canned tomatoes, pickles, elk steaks or venison stews this fall! Amazing for dry rub mixtures or even adding heat to a slice of pizza!

Spice up your hunt life this fall with exotic peppers!

So yummy!

PM me if interested!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Just hooked up on a few pepper plants from Oilbooger. Mouth is watering thinking about cooking some up, and adding to my Chili Sauce and Elk Summer Sausage this year!! Feel like a kid waiting for Christmas to come.:mrgreen::mrgreen: 

Plants are very healthy, and a rippin deal for these types of peppers. Better get some before they are gone!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Ghosts are a little too much for me. The hottest I plant in my garden is a couple of habaneros. That said, I would love to get my mitts on some Thai pepper plants. That is my favorite for cooking. My local nursery doesn't ever carry them. Even so, serranos are a decent substitute.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Catherder said:


> Ghosts are a little too much for me. The hottest I plant in my garden is a couple of habaneros. That said, I would love to get my mitts on some Thai pepper plants. That is my favorite for cooking. My local nursery doesn't ever carry them. Even so, serranos are a decent substitute.


I have one thai pepper I could sell you. Last year I didn't feel like it was a true pheno type. So this year I grew one to verify.

The hotter the pepper generally means the less peppers you need for cooking. If you are looking at flavor similar in heat to the thai, thunder mountains have that as well as the Caribbean red habenero. The Caribbean red gives you a traditional flavor of an orange store bought hab except with a bit of sweet when ripe. Thunder mountains could be compared to cayenne / thai heat range except longer 
I'm running low on the sweeter pepper profiles but do have lemon drops still. My buddy at work eats them like candy. That isnt to say they are plenty warm. The rest are up there in heat value.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Next year I'll have 5 types of scotch bonnets which are phenomenal for flavor. And more of them. The sugar rushes are another great flavor. I'll do more Aji peppers next year too. I've learned that people aren't into the super hots like I am. 
If you are in the ogden area, look for a tall guy selling peppers and making pottery on the spot. I'll be there throwing clay on a Japanese hand wheel.

If anyone else is interested in what I have left, PM me and I'd be more than happy to facilitate your need for amazing tasting big game meat.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

do you have any Pequin pepper plant starts?


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

hunting777 said:


> do you have any Pequin pepper plant starts?


No, I seriously wish I did though! This is my first year selling them and I've learned a lot about demand. Pequins are something I should have started. 
With that being said if ANYONE has a chile they would like to see more of next year, I can certainly make it happen. Even different varieties of jalepeño. I understand a year seems a long way off, but life seems to travel faster and faster so next year will be here really quick, along with more tolerable varieties of chiles.

There is simply no comparison with fresh home grown spices for rubs. I'll have fresh peppers around August if anyone is interested.

Next year if anyone is interested in ornamental looking pepper plants, I'll have bonchi, bonsai pepper plants for sale in hand made pots as well.


----------

